# Matchausrüstung



## Angler 212 (3. Januar 2012)

Hi Boardis,
ich wollte im Frühjahr mit dem Matchangeln anfangen. Ein paar Rotaugen und Brassen fischen. Vllt. auch mal auf Schleie. Dazu suche ich eine passende Ausrüstung. Welche ist für den Anfänger geeignet? Wie dick sollte die Schnur sein? Ich bin total neu auf dem Gebiet. Sollte aber wenn möglich nicht mehr als 150 EUR kosten. Fischen werde ich damit in kleinen Weihern als auch am Bach/Fluss.


----------



## namycasch (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Petri.

Rein in den Agelladen und sich beraten lassen ist die einfachste Lösung.

Gerade für Anfänger rate ich dazu sich vor Ort einmal das Gerät anzuschauen und in die Hand zu nehmen.

Für die Angelei im Bach oder kleineren Fluss rate ich eine 10er bis max. 14er Schnur. Wobei ich sagen muss, ist der Bach Strauch und Baumfrei? Da Matchruten im Schnitt um die 3,90m - 4,20m sind.

Verschiedene Firmen bitten gute Matchruten zu einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis an.

Für 150 Euro sollte Rute und Rolle im guten Mittelfeld liegen.

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ich bezorzuge kräftigere Ruten als feine Matchruten und Vorfächer nicht unter 0,18mm beim gezielten Schleienansitz.

Sind auch noch reichlich Karpfen vorhanden, darf das Vorfach auch 0,20mm stark sein, Hauptschnur immer eine Nummer höher.:m


----------



## Kaktusjack (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

ich würde dir raten, eine Mittelschwere Matchrute für den Anfang zuzulegen. Die Rolle mit 18er Hauptschnur und ein 16er Vorfach... damit bist du gut eingedeckt...
MfG


----------



## Carphunter13 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

hallo ich würde folgendes vorschlagen:
rolle:Spro passion ca.45euro
rute:Shimano catana float ca.85euro
Schnur:16er Tubertini navy blue

ein paar Waggler dabei fertig


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Hmmm....

kommt drauf an wie du Matchangeln definierst.... als reiner Hobbyangler kommste mit dem Budget super klar. Als Teilnehmer von Hegefischen etc, schauts wieder anders aus.

ich fische mit Kombis alla Carboxy Match + Shimano Stradic usw... aber für deine Zwecke habe ich dir mal was rausgesucht, was passen sollte!

Rute - sowas in der Art:
http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/matchrute/shimano-vengeance-power-float-vfl-39-390cm.html

Oder wenns länger sein soll die 420cm Version. Ein Wg von 10-30Gr ist optimal - da solche Ruten auch mal gerne nen "Überraschungskarpfen" bändigen können.

Alternativ , aber eben mit klassischen Matchringen wäre die hier:

http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/matchrute/saenger-anaconda-tense-x-tena-mg-matchrute-mit2.html

Sänger hat nen sehr guten Service.... daher bekommt die auch ne Empfehlung von mir.

Ich denke eine 390cm Rute sollte dir reichen.

Rolle:

Da hätte ich nen Tipp parat -> die hier :http://nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n...o-exage-exg-3000-mhs-rc-doppelkurbel-neu.html

Passt für die 390cm Ruten perfekt. Sollte es ne 420cm Rute werden .. würde ich ne 4000er Rolle nehmen.

Als Schnur empfehle ich dir nicht die Navy Blue - sonder die Mosella Xedion Sinking Line - oder die von Browning. Die Navy Blue ist A) viel dicker als angegeben B) neigt stark zum kringeln (Memory Effekt). Daher habe ich diese auch nach 1 Saison wieder runter geschmissen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Angler 212 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten,
finds echt toll dass hier im AB immer so schnell geantwortet wird#6.
Die Shimano Vengeance sieht wirklich gut aus.
Gibts die Rolle auch ohne Doppelkurbel, bin da nicht so der Freund von.
Bei uns schwimmen ziemlich viele Karpfen in den Seen und Teichen und im Fluss solls auch paar Barben geben, also nimm ich lieber alles ne Nummer stärker. Als Hauptschnurr hätte ich jetzt ne 0,20mm genommen, sodass ich als Vorfach ein 0,18mm nimm. Reicht das für ne Barbe?|kopfkrat Hab noch nie eine gedrillt und die solln ja wirklich stark sein.
Vorfächer würde ich mir dann aber kaufen, könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen? 
Als Köder würde ich dann Würmer benutzen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Mit der Doppelkurbel läuft die Rolle ruhiger.... du brauchst ja keinen großen Hebel beim kurbeln an der Matchrute... daher macht die Doppelkurbel sinn.

Die Exage hat in der Version eine Kampfbremse, die gerade was karpfen angeht gute Dienste leistet, da man diese schnell und ohne fummelei bedienen kann.

ne 20er Hauptschnur wäre an der Float fast schon Maximum.... an der Match (kleinere Ringe) reicht ne 18er aus. Wirst dich wundern, wie schwer es ist mit ner langen Float oder Matchrute selbst ne 16er Schnur zu sprengen  

ich würde ne 18er Hauptschnur nehmen und mit 16er oder 14er Vorfächern ran gehen.

Köder nehme ich gerne Maden oder Caster... wenn würmer, dass kleine Rot oder Mistwürmer....

Gezielt mit ner Matchrute auf barben und Karpfen zu gehen, halte ich für gewagt


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

20er Haupt- und 18er Vorfachschnur ist gut für große Fische an der Float.#6

So`n Eiertanz mit Köderfischfanggerät muss nicht sein.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gezielt mit ner Matchrute auf barben und Karpfen zu gehen, halte ich für gewagt


Barben kann ich nichts sagen, weil da wohl immer schnelles Fliesswasser ist,
aber Karpfen im gemütlichen und praktisch hindernisfreien Wasser ist doch gerade recht, sofern man eine stärkere und gut gebundene Montage an der langen u. einigermaßen kräftigen Rute fischt. Ich hatte mit 20er Hauptschnur, 18, 16, 15er oder gar 2kg-optimierten 14er Tectan-Vorfach gerade erst den rechten Spaß mit Karpfen, die ja auch nicht gleich solche Riesen sind.

Die momentan mit Abstand beste Rollenbremse habe ich zur Zeit bei einer Zauber 4000 (RedArc10401) Matchspule, faßt genau die angebene Länge 0.18 Mono und bremst superschmusekissenweich, viel weicher als die Standardspulenbremse der Rollen. Mit sowas kann man die Schnur und Rutenkraft noch viel genauer ausnutzen als mit dem alten Rollen-Eseln von vor 30 Jahren.


----------



## dernarr (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Wenn du eine Rute mit klassischen Matchringen suchst, kann ich dir die Mosella - Mosella Xedion Evo Strong Match empfehlen, die bekommst du beim Gerlinger für 80€. Bei der Rollenempfehlung schließe ich mich Nordlichtangler an, also die RedArc 10401. 

Denk dran dass du dann noch einen vernünftigen Kescher brauchst, also am besten was um die 3m für den Anfang.  

Als Hauptschnur würde ich jetzt auch eine 18er nehmen, das reicht in der Regel aus und mit entsprechender Rute kann man auch den ein oder anderen verirrten Karpfen ausdrillen, ich hatte letztes Jahr einen 10 Pfund Karpfen mit 16er Schnur und 14er Schnur in einem Altwasser vom Main landen können. 

Denk auch daran, das du unter Umständen noch jede Menge Kleinkram brauchst (bzw. willst), Kescher, Futtereimer, Futtersieb, Waggler, diverse Köderboxen und letztendlich auch Futter. Das kann zu beginn ganz schön ins Geld gehen


----------



## carp1993 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Hallo
Eine 18 Schnur reicht dicke mit 16 vorfach habe selbst bei einem Hegefischen einen 1,3m Stör an die Catana match von Shimano bekommen wg 5-25g nach 70 min hat er auch aufgegeben.Hatte auch schon mal einen 20 pf Schuppi damit rausbekommen .Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Tubertini Navy blue gemacht angle sie nun auch schon 3 jahre ist aber besser für die Bolorute geeignet .

Lg carp1993


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



carp1993 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eine 18 Schnur reicht dicke mit 16 vorfach habe selbst bei einem Hegefischen einen 1,3m Stör an die Catana match von Shimano bekommen wg 5-25g *nach 70 min hat er auch aufgegeben*.Hatte auch schon mal einen 20 pf Schuppi damit rausbekommen . . .




Zum Glück hattest du Platz für den Drill.

Das ist nicht überall so und mit besser abgestimmtem gerät hättest du vmtl. nichtmal die Hälfte der Zeit gebraucht.

Also ich verwende schon lange kein Wettfisch-Kleinfisch-Gerät mehr zum gezielten Fang von Schleien, Karpfen usw.

Für kleine und mittlere Fische mag das alles gehen aber gerissene Vorfächer oder aufgebogene Haken, die den Fisch des Lebens kosten, sind es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Barschfreak83 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Also ich fische ne 20er Mono an der Matchrute auf Zander. Kommt halt immer auch drauf an ob man sich beim drillen Zeit lässt, oder mit der Brechstangen Methode die Fische aus dem Wasser reißen will. 

@Professor Tinca

Köderfischfanggerät sind bei mir ne 3m Stippe, durchgehende 10er Mono, ne 0,5g Pose und ein 18er oder 20er Haken.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Naja es kommt auf die Umstände an. Klar am Teich mit x Bäumen im Wasser und großen Karpfen muss man anders vorgehen - genau so, wenn man gezielt auf größere Friedfische angelt.

Da der TE aber Rotaugen, Brassen und schleien fangen will - reicht ne Matchrute. Man kann nicht immer mit 35er Mono etc fischen und vllt. den Überraschungswels etc. zu bändigen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich beim Matchangeln selten Karpfen drann habe, die mehr als 10Pfd hatten. Ich denke as liegt an der Tatsache, das den größeren der Trubel am Futterplatz zu doof ist und vllt die 2-3 maden am kleinen Häckchen schlechter wahrnehmen als wenn da ein dicker tauwurm liegt.


----------



## Barschfreak83 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Habe schon Karpfen bis an die 20 Pfund gesehen, die mit der Matchrute gefangen wurden. Natürlich setzt das ein wenig Drillerfahrung voraus. Aber grade Brassen und Schleien würden mir an zu dickem Gerät keinen Spaß mehr machen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ich hab nen 22Pfd an der Carboxy raus bekommen. Klar geht das - aber einem Laien wird das schlecht gelingen. Denn hier brauchst du auch gescheites Gerät und eine saubere Bremse... und vorallem ein sauberes Gewässer!

ich hatte damals glück und der Karpfen zog ins Freiwasser... dort konnte ich ihn eine runde nach der anderen drehen lassen und nach und nach zum Ufer führen  Aber man kann mit einer 16er Hauptschnur etc. nicht 4m vor dem nächsten Baum fischen und erwarten, dass der karpfen da nicht rein schwimmt.

Ich denke der TE weiss nun bescheid.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Barschfreak83 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> 
> Köderfischfanggerät sind bei mir ne 3m Stippe, durchgehende 10er Mono, ne 0,5g Pose und ein 18er oder 20er Haken.




Dann nimmst du kleinere Köfis als ich.

Die Gewässergegebenheiten haben schon großen Einfluss auf die Stärke des Gerätes. davon ab ist es mir wichtiger einen (evtl. auch kapitalen) Fisch möglichst sauber und zügig zu drillen und zu landen.
Nicht etwa ihn am zu schwachen Gerät stundenlang zu drillen.

Das ist vielleicht altmodisch, fällt aber für mich unter Waidgerechtigkeit.|rolleyes

Angeln kann natürlich jeder wie er will, sollte einem fragenden Neuling aber kein unterdimensioniertes Gerät empfehlen. mit dem er schnell das Nachsehen hat.:g


----------



## bushmaster (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



dernarr schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Rute mit klassischen Matchringen suchst, kann ich dir die Mosella - Mosella Xedion Evo Strong Match empfehlen, die bekommst du beim Gerlinger für 80€. Bei der Rollenempfehlung schließe ich mich Nordlichtangler an, also die RedArc 10401.
> 
> Denk dran dass du dann noch einen vernünftigen Kescher brauchst, also am besten was um die 3m für den Anfang.
> 
> ...



jap, die rute habe ich auch und kann die nur weiterempfehlen! auf dem trockenen macht sie einen sehr ordentlichen eindruck und da die ein wenig "weicher" ist als die typische matchrute, hoffe ich sehr dass die auch mit dem einen oder anderen, nicht allzu grossen karpfen, klarkommt. 
und das mit dem kleinkram der ganz schön ins geld geht kann ich auch nur bestätigen  gute waggler sind echt nicht günstig...
ich suche aber noch einen ordentlichen futtereimer #c lohnt das denn sich gleich vom anfang an so'n "profi" teil zuzulegen? ich weiss nicht, ein 25 liter eimer wär mir glaub ich viel zu gross da ich nur mit matchruten unterwegs bin, aber ein einsatz und ein deckel würd ich schon ganz gut finden... was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? oder vieleicht doch n stinknormalen eimer aus'm baumarkt?

p.s.: sry dass ich hier so reinplatze, aber ich wollte nicht einen neuen thread öffnen wegen einem eimer  würde mich sehr über ein paar empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



bushmaster schrieb:


> jap, die rute habe ich auch und kann die nur weiterempfehlen! auf dem trockenen macht sie einen sehr ordentlichen eindruck und *da die ein wenig "weicher" ist* als die typische matchrute, hoffe ich sehr dass die auch mit dem einen oder anderen, nicht allzu grossen karpfen, klarkommt.




Nö.
Da bringst du etwas durcheinander.

Die Mosella Xedion Evo Strong Match ist um einiges kräftiger als normale Matchruten.
Progressive Aktion mit einem Rückgrat wie ne mittlere Feederrute.:m




bushmaster schrieb:


> ich suche aber noch einen ordentlichen futtereimer #c lohnt das denn sich gleich vom anfang an so'n "profi" teil zuzulegen? ich weiss nicht, ein 25 liter eimer wär mir glaub ich viel zu gross da ich nur mit matchruten unterwegs bin, aber ein einsatz und ein deckel würd ich schon ganz gut finden... was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? oder vieleicht doch n stinknormalen eimer aus'm baumarkt?
> 
> p.s.: sry dass ich hier so reinplatze, aber ich wollte nicht einen neuen thread öffnen wegen einem eimer  würde mich sehr über ein paar empfehlungen freuen.



Lies mal hier::m
*Eimertrööt*


----------



## F.Tichy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ein Eimer thread gibt schon  ein Eimer vom baumarkt reicht


----------



## bushmaster (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Da bringst du etwas durcheinander.
> 
> Die Mosella Xedion Evo Strong Match ist um einiges kräftiger als normale Matchruten.



also wenn ich "matchrute" höre denke ich so ganz spontan an sptzenaktion... die mosella biegt sich bis zur hälfte des 2ten teil (also das meinte ich mit "weicher", vielleicht ein büschn merkwürdig ausgedrückt)... in meinen augen ist DAS der grund warum die kräftiger ist als normale matchruten... oder seh ich das verkehrt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Du hast vorher "weicher" geschrieben. 
Die Strong ist aber härter und im Rücken viel kräftiger als normale Matchruten.

Haste dich bloß verschrieben?|kopfkrat


----------



## bushmaster (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



bushmaster schrieb:


> also wenn ich "matchrute" höre denke ich so ganz spontan an sptzenaktion... die mosella biegt sich bis zur hälfte des 2ten teil (*also das meinte ich mit "weicher", vielleicht ein büschn merkwürdig ausgedrückt*)... in meinen augen ist DAS der grund warum die kräftiger ist als normale matchruten... oder seh ich das verkehrt?



 hab ich nachträglich eingefügt. normale matchruten sind für mich ruten mit spitzenaktion und einen wurfgewicht von 5-10g oder 10-15g...und eher für kleinere fische auf grosse distanzen geeignet... rotauge, brasse... bin aber eigentlich noch blutiger anfänger, kann mich also auch arg täuschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ja, war irgendwie missverständlich.#h

Die ist schon "Strong", so wie sie auch heißt. Nicht dass jemand sie kauft und sich wundert.:m


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Hmm klassische Matchruten (ich sag mal von damals) hatten ein fast parabolische Aktion. Lag aber auch an der Länge und des materials.

Erst duch die Kohlefaser waren die heute beliebten "schnellen" Matchruten erst so richtig möglich. 

Um auf größere Weissfische zu gehen, bieten einige Hersteller sogenannte Carp-Matchruten an. Die haben auch eher ne semi Parabolaktion und ein entsprechendes Rückgrad.... Speedmatchruten sind dazu gedacht "normale" weissfische auf Distanz raus zu holen. An machen Gewässern muss man 30-50m mit dem Waggler raus und ein paar Rotaugen, Güstern etc, zu erhaschen. Daher auch die eher straffere Aktion, damit der Anschlag überhaupt durch kommt


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Sorry Leute, war die letzten Tage nicht on weil mein PC totaler Schrott ist.#q
Die RedArc. könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen, fisch sie seit einiger zeit auf Barsch und Forelle und ist deshalb auch schon meine Lieblingsrolle. Muss sie dann aber wohl ne Nummer kleiner wählen.
Futter:
omg, da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Zusätzliches Problem: Anfüttern ist bei uns nur in sehr kleinen Mengen erlaubt (500g/Tag)
Reicht das dann überhaupt. Wenn nein, gibt es eine bessere Lösung?
Wie viel Futter braucht man dann überhaupt und wie viel Kostet der Spaß?


----------



## -TiTo- (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Also ich würde  mal sagen mit 500g kommst du auf jeden Fall aus.
Welches du nimmst bleibt dir überlassen.
Ob fertiges oder selbst gemischtes musst du selbst wissen.
Anfangs würde ich zum testen einfach mal eine fertigmischung kaufen wenn die keine Lust hast dich mit einzelnen Komponenten zu beschäftigen. preislich liegt man da so bei 2 - 4€ für ein Kilo. klar gibt es billigere und auch welche die mehr kosten aber man muss es ja nicht ubertreiben.

Lg  TiTo


----------



## Tilman (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den "Spaß" gemacht und diese Ruten hier (in der Matchversion) bestellt:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...sch-highlights/browning-feeder-set/detail.jsf

Ich habe mir gedacht: Naja, viel verkehrt macht man mit Browning ja eher nicht. Und so war es dann auch. Alleine die Ruten sind den Preis wert, die Rollen sind nicht direkt gut, aber auch nicht zum wegwerfen. Ich habe sie auf Forellen eingesetzt und dafür taugen sie wirklich.
Ich denke, dass die Rollen mit leichter Schnur und fein eingestellter Bremse einen Satzkarpfen aushalten.

Die Shimano Exage habe ich auf meinen hochwertigeren Matchruten, bin aber von den Rollen auch nicht wirklich überzeugt. Damit konnte ich zwar auch schon einen 8 Pfund Karpfen bändigen, allerdings war mir irgendwie Angst und bange um das Röllchen.

Ein gezielter Einsatz auf (Satz-)Karpfen und Karpfenähnliche Fische würde ich damit also auch nicht befürworten. Ansonsten ist die Rolle aber auf jeden Fall schon einen Tick besser, als der Durchschnitt in der Preiskategorie (und Größe / kleine, sehr gute Rollen sind rar und teuer, meist).

Wenn Du Dir die oben verlinkte Kombo zulegst, dann hast Du erstmal ein sehr günstiges Set, wovon Du die Ruten auf jeden Fall auf Dauer einsetzen kannst. Dann kannst Du die Rollen gegen andere tauschen, wenn sie den Geist aufgeben, oder Du einfach bessere Rollen brauchst, weil Du oft Karpfen dranbekommst.


----------



## BlueMarlin (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Tipp von mir wäre die hier: http://www.gerlinger.de/matchruten/951/mosella_steckrute_evo_match_3_9m_wg_5_20g__93321390_/37439/
Erst einmal gefischt, macht aber super Spaß. Die besprochene "Strong" gibts da auch.


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm klassische Matchruten (ich sag mal von damals) hatten ein fast parabolische Aktion. Lag aber auch an der Länge und des materials.
> 
> Erst duch die Kohlefaser waren die heute beliebten "schnellen" Matchruten erst so richtig möglich.


 
Denn schau Dir mal die Floatruten von Hardy an, die sind supermodern, haben aber teilweise eine Action von, wie du sagst "damals". Traumhaftes Fischen damit ...


----------



## Fr33 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Aber nem Neueinsteiger würde ich keine Hardy Match / Float in die Hand drücken ... das sind immernoch geile Ruten... aber für die heutige Technik zu schwer und vorallem zu teuer, dank Sammlerwert....


----------



## flasha (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

190g und schwer?

Naja ob man sowas aber auch als Einsteiger bzw. "Normalo" haben muss ist eine andere Sache. ;9


----------



## Fr33 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

ich weiss ja nicht welche Hardy Ruten (gehts eigentlich gerade darum) ihr in 13 oder 14ft ihr bereits gesehn habt... aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die mehr als 200gr auf die Waage brachten.

Ne Hardy besitzen muss ich nicht, und damit angeln schon gar nicht.... dafür kosten die Teile einfach zu viel.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ne Hardy besitzen muss ich nicht, und damit angeln schon gar nicht.... dafür kosten die Teile einfach zu viel.



Sprach der Fuchs unter dem Rebstock.


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Also ich hab eine Matchrute von Moritz,die war damals vor etwa 10 Jahren so um die 90 DM und ich hab noch immer Spass mit ihr zum angeln.Gute Ruten müßen nicht unbedingt teuer sein.Die Rolle ist von Shimano,Seido 1000.Ist klar,etwas teuer aber sie hat sich bezahlt gemacht.Damit gehe ich auf Schleien,Brassen,Rotaugen,Lauben,Döbel,Forellen,und und und.....
Die Schnur ist immer ne 18-er,drunter geh ich nicht und drüber auch nicht.Meiner Meinung nach könnte sie auch für kleinere Barben gut sein.
In grösseren Flüssen benutze ich natürlich die Feederruten mit 25-er Schnur.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Meine persönliche Meinung - einem Anfänger wüerde ich keine 200€ +  Match ans Herz legen - und daher eben auch keine Hardy Match usw.

Diese waren ihrer Zeit damals vorraus  - das muss ich zugeben - aber heute bekommste vergleichbares. wenn nicht besseres für weniger Geld, da bei so Ruten alla Hardy eben der Sammlerwert etc. eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielt.

Soll jetzt aber auch nicht Inhalt des Themas sein....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Angler 212 schrieb:


> Die RedArc. könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen, fisch sie seit einiger zeit auf Barsch und Forelle und ist deshalb auch schon meine Lieblingsrolle. Muss sie dann aber wohl ne Nummer kleiner wählen.


Nochmal dazu gesagt: Die 10401M hat eine andere Spule als die normaler 4000er 10400. Gibt auch eine Zauber Match 4000M "MatchSpool", Spulen passen zwischen allen 4000ern. Die flache Matchspule hat eine ganz andere Bremse drin, ausgelegt genau für 18er Monofil! Damit steigert man die Tragkraftausnutzung bis ans feinste Limit, nichts bremst feiner. Die Spulenbremse der normalen 4000 oder der auch zu empfehlenden 2000 können das nicht so fein. 

Wer dem Rot nicht traut , sollte dann schon lieber zu titanbraun oder silbergrau, oder auch schwarz greifen. Man kann die 10401M oder Zauber 4000M Spule auch gut nachkaufen und eine (evtl. auch vorhandene) 4000er damit aufrüsten, selbst BlackArc, Passion oder Ecusima.
siehe: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/images/produktbilder/Image_RyoZauber.jpg


----------



## Wickedstyler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

also ich hab mir erst kürzlich ne match gekauft und bin vom preis/leistungsverhältniss überzeugt ..
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/productPage.jsf?productid=angeln/zielfischprogramme/hersteller-serien/saenger-pro-t/angelruten-6/saenger-pro-t-global-match-ruten

gruss wicked


----------



## NC17 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Hallo,

ich haette auch noch eine Frage (wollt kein neuen Fred aufmachen)
ich hatte heute dire Rec Arc 10401 in der Hand die ist ja doch relativ "groß".
Gibt es eine vergleichbare Rolle die evt etwas kleiner ausfaellt.

gruß


----------



## langerLulatsch (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du das Match-Modell der RedArc meinst (akt Nr 1046041M). Der Bezeichnung nach ist sie vmtl gleich der größten RedArc, lediglich die Spule flacher. Somit gibt es logischerweise auch kleinere, nämlich den Rest der Serie. Die haben dann aber keine spezielle Matchspule.

Gruß Uwe

Btw: Nen Blick in den Katalog hilft da ab und an...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Ich würde sagen, dass man es als Anfänger heute schwer hat(zum Glück), eine Matchrute zu kaufen, die totaler Mist ist. Klar das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis fällt unterschiedlich aus, aber so richtig grottenschlechte Matchruten gibt's eigentlich kaum noch(mir fällt keine ein).
Wenn du auf die Matchangelei noch nicht festgelegt bist und lediglich gerade Spaß daran hast, dann würde ich dir zu einer YAD Blackwood Match raten. Die ist unverschämt günstig, etwas dicker im Handteil und auch kein Eigengewichtswunder, aber sie ist unheimlich robust und hat eine geile Aktion, weil parabolische Aktion im Drill. Weitwerfen ist damit auch überhaupt kein Problem und trotz niedrigem WG und kleinen Ringen, ist der 20 Pfund Karpfen im See keine Hexerei zu drillen.
Als Rolle würde ich dazu auch eine Spro mit Wormshaftgetriebe empfehlen, die Schnurverlegung ist einfach klasse und die Belastung an der Matche, ist für die Rolle eh nicht so hoch, das kann das Wormshaftgetriebe ab.
Wenn du die Sache ernsthafter betreiben möchtest würde ich dir ganz klar empfehlen, eine Rute und Rolle zu kaufen, die von einer engl. Marke stammt, z.B. Browning, Drennan...
Mein Favorit wäre eine Rute & Rolle von Drennan, indem Fall sogar ausnahmsweise mit Heckbremse.
Ich habe die Drennan Series 7 Stationärrolle mit Heckbremse an einer Drennan Matchpro Float 14' probe gefischt, einfach porno, macht megamäßig Gaudi!
Gut die die Rute liegt außerhalb des Budget, aber die Rolle kostet nichteinmal 50 Euronen und es hat auch günstigere Ruten von Drennan, die genial sind.#6


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber nem Neueinsteiger würde ich keine Hardy Match / Float in die Hand drücken ... das sind immernoch geile Ruten... aber für die heutige Technik zu schwer und vorallem zu teuer, dank Sammlerwert....


 
Denn erzähle mir bitte einmal, was die neue technik beim Fischen mit der Matchrute besonders mit den den Fload - Modellen ( ich glaub Shimanski und co. haben soetwas garnicht ) ist?


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Drennan Series 7 Stationärrolle mit Heckbremse an einer Drennan Matchpro Float 14' probe gefischt, einfach porno, macht megamäßig Gaudi!
> .#6


 

He he

Wer einmal ne Drennan MatchPro 4,20m in'ner Hand hatte gibt sie nicht mehr her.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr glück und hab sie für nen absoluten Hammerpreis in Bremen gekauft,jetzt liegt sie bei ca.170€.

Kann ich echt jedem empfehlen,wurde bis jetzt schon oft von mir eingesetzt sogar auf große Carps,und das fischen damit ist einfach nur Traumhaft.

Ich geb die auch nicht mehr her 


Ps: Ne Hardy&Greys kann ich aber auch empfehlen,fische ich auch 2 Matchen von und sind ebenso Traumruten.
lg|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

@ Knispel

das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Ne Hardy oder andere teure Matchrute oder eben Floarrute würde einem Einsteiger nicht geben - da im Falle einer falschen Handhabung mal schnell mehrere hundert € vernichtet sind. Die Teile haben einen teils imensen Sammlerwert.... 

Und der Unterschied zw. einer Matchrute und Floatrute liegt zum einen an der Beringung und an der Länge bzw. des Wurfgewichtes.... Matchruten waren meist länger (in der Vergangenheit mal bis zu 6m) und hatten kleinere Ringe als die Floatruten.

Heute wird alles aber gerne vermisch, verkauft sich anscheinend besser. Da wird aus einer kräftigen Matchrute mit größeren Ringen eben lieber eine Carp Match


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Also die Drennan MatchPro Float hat eher sehr kleine Ringe,also typisch Matche.

Obwohl sie Float als Namen inne hat,Werbung Strategie..... halt.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Seht zu, dass ihr euch eine alte(!) Drennan Tench Float, oder Specialist 1.25 lbs auftut. Das sind Friedfischangeln fürs Leben. Und solche Ruten würde ich auch einem Friedfischanfänger ans Herz legen, wenn er denn so einsteigen möchte. Damit lernt es sich mindestens ebenso gut, wenn nicht schneller und es macht verdammt nochmal mehr Spaß damit zu fischen. Gleiches gilt auch für Hardys aller Altersklassen. Wenn es dann wider Erwarten keinen Spaß macht, dann lässt sich diese Art Ruten problemlos zum gleichen Preis wieder losschlagen, was man von "Einsteigerruten" ja nun wirklich nicht behaupten kann!


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



Andal schrieb:


> Seht zu, dass ihr euch eine alte(!) Drennan Tench Float, oder Specialist 1.25 lbs auftut. Das sind Friedfischangeln fürs Leben. Und solche Ruten würde ich auch einem Friedfischanfänger ans Herz legen, wenn er denn so einsteigen möchte. Damit lernt es sich mindestens ebenso gut, wenn nicht schneller und es macht verdammt nochmal mehr Spaß damit zu fischen. Gleiches gilt auch für Hardys aller Altersklassen. Wenn es dann wider Erwarten keinen Spaß macht, dann lässt sich diese Art Ruten problemlos zum gleichen Preis wieder losschlagen, was man von "Einsteigerruten" ja nun wirklich nicht behaupten kann!


 
|good:|good:


----------



## NC17 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du das Match-Modell der RedArc meinst (akt Nr 1046041M). Der Bezeichnung nach ist sie vmtl gleich der größten RedArc, lediglich die Spule flacher. Somit gibt es logischerweise auch kleinere, nämlich den Rest der Serie. Die haben dann aber keine spezielle Matchspule.
> 
> Gruß Uwe
> 
> Btw: Nen Blick in den Katalog hilft da ab und an...




Na das weiß ich auch das es auch kleinere gibt. Aber ne 1000er gibts nicht mit der Matchspule. Daher muss sich ja jemand gedanken gemacht haben warum man die Spule nur für die größte bekommt. Daher wollte ich wissen ob es was vergleichbares gibt nur halt etwas kleiner mit einer Speziellen Spule.


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Eine Matchspule ist nur flacher. Gibt es soetwas nicht, einfach mit dicker Schnur unterfüttern - das haben wir schon vor 45 Jahren so gemacht bei den, wie ihr heute sagt, "metallenden Knatterrollen" , da gab es solche speziellen Spulen überhaupt nicht aber bereits Schnüre mit 0,12 mm Durchmesser als 100 m Gebinde.


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*

Dann schau dir mal die GTM-Modelle von Shimano an. Die gibts in mehreren Größen und haben glaub alle Matchspulen, daher auch das M in der Modellbezeichnung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matchausrüstung*



NC17 schrieb:


> ich hatte heute dire Rec Arc 10401 in der Hand die ist ja doch relativ "groß".
> Gibt es eine vergleichbare Rolle die evt etwas kleiner ausfaellt.


100% auf dem feinen Bremslevel nicht, aber man kann schon auch gut die 2000er Größe 10200 oder Zauber 2000 nehmen, und erstmal ordentlich unterfüttern, dann passt das auch.


----------

